# Sulcata and Leopard housed together?



## steve426 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was just wondering if it would be insane to house a young Leopard tortoise with a young Sulcata? The Sulcata is around the 4" mark and the Leopard is a little smaller. I know that husbandry for both are very similar and was just wondering if any other members have house these two types together before. 
Thanks


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 20, 2011)

I have, with no ill effects, but the sulcata will quickly outgrow the leo and you wil have to separate them....


----------



## Laura (Feb 20, 2011)

not recommended but people do it.. some with no Ill effects others have illness happen...


----------



## samstar (Feb 23, 2011)

My stars and radiated share the same living conditions, I have housed them together for over 8 months with not a single problem. My good friend has housed his stars with radiated's for many years with no problems. Again the both of us deworm them yearly and make sure they get the best of health.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

I highly recommend against it. Even thought they are both African, they don't cross paths and since they've been in the states, who knows what either of them have picked up.

Also, and even more importantly, their personalities are a total mismatch. This can cause chronic stress which can hamper the immune system and lead to sickness or death.

Just Know that you'd be taking a big risk. A gamble. You'd have better luck gambling in Vegas in my opinion. ... and the house usually wins in Vegas.


----------

